# Bellus Angel in overflow



## Tracey (Oct 20, 2011)

My bellus has jumped into a corner overflow, not a very big space, does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Two long nets, or one long one and a stick. You may also want to dim the lights/turn them off to reduce stress.


----------



## Tracey (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for your help. 

I ended up having to shut down the return pump and remove one pipe to catch her but she is swimming pretty in the DT again.


----------

